# prairie 400 problems



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm having some trouble with my 2001 prairie 400 4x4 and I'm needing some help. 
First off I'm getting a "popping" sound from the front left side of the fourwheeler, more so in reverse for some reason than when its in drive. The problem seems to be the u-joint on that side because the boot is torn but is there anything else that might cause a "popping" sound? Could the u-joint also cause it to ride and drive a little bit rougher than usual? A guy drove it today and he is scared to drive it again because he said it felt like the axel was about to come apart....to me it wasn't that bad though. I attributed the vibration he was getting to either the tires that have worn uneven or the u-joint going bad. thanks for the help!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like the axle joint is bad. Especially since the boot is torn. All that dirt and stuff has worn it out. Or you could be missin some of the balls in there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep... That dreaded POP gives it away usually


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. It seemed like the obvious answer but I'm not a ATV expert. So the bad joint could cause extra vibration? And can I replace just the joint or will I have to replace the whole axle?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Depends on what part of the axle. I believe, depending on what end is makin the noise. One of the ends you can buy separate. But if its the other end, it cant be takin apart from the shaft. If you let me know which end is bad, i can tell ya and give you the part number. Be ready to spend some cash though. Or get on ebay and look.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

It's the joint closest to the hub/tire. The other end that's farthest from the hub/tire isn't busted.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yea looks like the one closest to the wheel/hub is the one you CANT take apart. You have to buy the whole shaft assembly. I will double check tomarrow in the service manual. Do you have a service manual? I always get confused on kawi's parts diagram of the drive shafts. I've ordered the wrong parts before haha.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Great that's NOT what I wanted to hear. No I don't have a service manual. It was bought used and I looked into get a manual but I didn't see the need in paying the money that Kawi wanted for one.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well service manuals are well worth the money. I always buy one with all my toys. Dont get the cheap clymer manuals, they suck. Kawi is the way to go. yea the are expensive but def worth it. I didnt buy a manual for my brute since our dealership has every manual for every kawi they have ever made so i got a great library hehe.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

did you ever happen to find that part number by chance?


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like I said, their diagram on the website is hard to read. I always get confused. 59266-1101 is I think the ball joint and shaft that doesnt have the ball joint thats worn out. 49006-1324 is the outside boot ball joint assembly. 49006-1322 is the inside boot ball joint assembly. I was thinkin if you go to kawasaki.com you can look it all up yerself. You might have better luck than me. I dont know if gorilla makes aftermarket axles for the 400's. They might be cheaper gettin a whole drive shaft rather than gettin original kawi parts. Especially if you plan on modding yer 400 with lift and big tires. Just somethin to think about.


----------



## kuntry09 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I ended up going to the kawi dealership yesterday and getting a aftermarket axel. Kawi wanted $450! but the after market was only $200....they had some rebuild kit but for the cussin' involved in rebuilding it I just got the whole axel. There was only like a $100 difference between the two anyhow.


----------

